# Lightroom Help



## cott (May 20, 2017)

I have Lightroom 5.4 and I just got a Nikon D750. For some reason I am unable to import my photos? I get a message that my files are not recognized by the raw format support in lightroom. Anyone else experience this? I previously used a Nikon D7000 with no issues.   


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2017)

Appears that LR5.4 does not have support for the newer camera raw version.
Cameras supported by Camera Raw


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2017)

Welcome to the world of immediate obsolescence.   Adobe, (and many other software makers) want to make sure that when you buy a new body you have to upgrade your software as well.  You might want to consider going with this to avoid the problem.  $9.99 a month for Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 20, 2017)

or using a free download to change your files from raw into DNG
Digital Negative (DNG), Adobe DNG Converter | Adobe Photoshop CC

or using another free raw converter 

free raw converter - Google Search


----------



## Dave442 (May 20, 2017)

At some point I expect to have a similar problem. If you do convert to DNG then I suggest you keep and archive of the RAW files.


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2017)

Nikon's Raw file format is proprietary and as such they don't share the file particulars with Adobe nor any other companies.
Adobe has to reverse engineer the file type so their software can open the new .NEF file type Nikon has to develop for each new camera.
That requires considerable effort on Adobe's part.
That Adobe does not make the newly reverse engineered file available to old versions of their software* is a good business practice*.

Consequently it is Nikon and not Adobe that one should look to as being the cause of the issue.

And, you don't _have_ to upgrade your Adobe software - as stated above.
But you do have to convert the file to the .DNG file type to open the file in your older version of Adobe's software.
The .DNG file type was developed by Adobe and is now and open source, free, unrestricted file type anyone can use.
Adobe Digital Negative Converter 9.x


----------



## AlanKlein (May 20, 2017)

Since Nikon always produces NEF RAW files, why does the program have to be updated?  What's Nikon changing?


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2017)

Adobe probably doesn't reverse engineer.  More than likely the probably license the rights to the code.  That way Adobe gets the code quickly and Nikon and the other camera makers make money on something that they know Adobe and the other software companies are going to have one way or another.


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2017)

cott said:


> I have Lightroom 5.4 and I just got a Nikon D750. For some reason I am unable to import my photos? I get a message that my files are not recognized by the raw format support in lightroom. Anyone else experience this? I previously used a Nikon D7000 with no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Do an upgrade to version 5.7

Version 5.7 should support the D750.
From the Menu .. far right "Help"  then "Updates.." which is near the bottom.


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2017)

I used version 4.4 for the longest time with my D7000 DX and D600 FX.  I still have version 4.4 too (or the latest v4.x).

When I got my Nikon P7800 the RAW was not in the compatibility with the v4.x.  But I didn't use it much and mostly for video and then JPEGs.  It required LR v5.x for compatibility.

Then when I bought my D750 I *had* to upgrade as Adobe won't at various points do any backwards compatibility for NEF/RAW files.  I then bought version 6 and have been using it ever since with the D750 (LR v5.x) and D500 (LR v6.x).


----------



## The_Traveler (May 20, 2017)

AlanKlein said:


> Since Nikon always produces NEF RAW files, why does the program have to be updated?  What's Nikon changing?



New sensors, new sizes, improved dematrixing, new nef formats


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2017)

AlanKlein said:


> Since Nikon always produces NEF RAW files, why does the program have to be updated?  What's Nikon changing?


It changes with each new camera because the hardware and software in each make/model of camera changes. Even if the make/model of camera uses a non-proprietary Raw file type like DNG.

DNG is an open source file type and the camera makers that use DNG just put the new camera's DNG file particulars in the DNG database.


----------



## cott (May 21, 2017)

I was able to updated to the 5.7 and I works! Thank you all for your help! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cott (May 21, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Welcome to the world of immediate obsolescence.   Adobe, (and many other software makers) want to make sure that when you buy a new body you have to upgrade your software as well.  You might want to consider going with this to avoid the problem.  $9.99 a month for Lightroom and Photoshop.



I feel like I still have so much to learn in lightroom so the thought of learning photoshop as well is too much! I definitely may do this is the future! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## cott (May 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> cott said:
> 
> 
> > I have Lightroom 5.4 and I just got a Nikon D750. For some reason I am unable to import my photos? I get a message that my files are not recognized by the raw format support in lightroom. Anyone else experience this? I previously used a Nikon D7000 with no issues.
> ...



Upgraded and all is good! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## astroNikon (May 21, 2017)

cott said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the world of immediate obsolescence.   Adobe, (and many other software makers) want to make sure that when you buy a new body you have to upgrade your software as well.  You might want to consider going with this to avoid the problem.  $9.99 a month for Lightroom and Photoshop.
> ...


LR can do so much.  When you get to the point of being much more focused on a particular area for modifying, or removing stuff in the scene, then PhotoShop (even Elements) really gets you to that point.


----------



## snowbear (May 21, 2017)

. . . and for those that may wander here later, another solution (though it's an added step) is to use Nikon's ViewNX2, that comes with the camera, and convert the raw file to TIFF, then bring that into LR, PS or most any other editor.


----------

